# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Direkta_Mente en Hospitalet

## Pardo

Los días 3 y 4 de Octubre, estaré con mi espectáculo Direkta_Mente en el Teatre Joventut de Hospitalet.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------

